# What are these spots on the back of drywall?



## tcostigl (Feb 26, 2012)

Buying this house, the biggest issue is the quality of the basement finished wall construction. Inspector never saw this on the back of drywall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like moisture stains.


----------



## tcostigl (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks. It's most likely moisture related. What we're wondering is if it looks like mold? Poor quality sheetrock(Chinese)? And if not mold how would water spots get there?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's in a basment, the most moist area in any house.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

if you haven't signed on the dotted line yet for this home, get that wall tested for mold! It could be much more extensive than that and could even be affecting home air quality....


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

that is mold!


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like water stains to me and not mold. could be a million ways as to how it got there. since you can see the studs and the back of the drywall its an unfinished room. could be from something spilled, laundry tub splash, whatever, even when the guys were delivering the drywall to the house it could have started to rain a bit. although your house is usually the largest invest in your life and dont want a lemon it wouldnt hurt to investigate before purchasing. i wouldnt get to worked up about it unless the other side of that wall is a bathroom


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Moisture staining (as Joe said) condensing there after coming through the bottom plate, pressure treated or not without a sill sealer: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code

Gary


----------

